# Hitachi 53SDX01B circuit board question



## tbone8 (Mar 24, 2010)

Hi,
I was having weird color problems with my big screen that I could not correct. I ordered new convergence chips and when I took the board out, I noticed a capacitor that leaked. Could this be the cause of the problem?
http://i958.photobucket.com/albums/ae66/tbone8888/IMG_2031.jpg?t=1269474830


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

Looks to me like they put that substance (in my industry we use RTV, similar to silicone sealents) to hold the components in place against vibration and mechanical shock. In such a case it would be hard or rubbery... 

What kind of problems are you having?


----------



## tbone8 (Mar 24, 2010)

Whew, that's a relief. The colors are double imaged, sometimes blue, sometimes yellow. Adjusting focus will not work. I read other posts here and the convergence chips and or resistors are the culprit. I got the repair kit, just need to have at it. Thanks for the help!


----------

